# Ayla at 6 months



## leigha33 (Jul 28, 2008)

These pictures were taken with my cell phone, so they are not the best quality. When I get my camera back ill try to get some better pictures. Critique what you can. Thanks!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

She is beautiful


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I love a nice square build on a dog! Her pigment will be nice too, if she is still so nice and dark. What a beauty Ayla is-- and I loooove her name.


----------



## leigha33 (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks!! I also like her name! I wanted something different, it means something of the wall like tree root or something, but I still like it! I like her dark colors too, I'm hoping they stay that way!


----------



## leigha33 (Jul 28, 2008)

Do you all think she is show quality? I'm not sure which avenue I want to take her down. I'm probably gonna try a few things and see what she likes best!


----------



## leigha33 (Jul 28, 2008)

Any critiques on her???


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Stretched female that is quite feminine. OK withers, back could be firmer (age and conditioning can improve this), good length of a well placed croup. Very good angulation in the rear. Sufficient angulation in front, upper arm should be longer and her pasterns are a bit too upright. It looks like she may toe out in front, but that could also just be the way she is standing in the photo. She has a very nice dark face with an excellent ear set.


----------



## leigha33 (Jul 28, 2008)

Wow!! Thanks for the critique!! I was beginning to think that she was so off base that no one knew where to start!lol! I got my camera back so ill post some better photos soon. How do I make the back firmer? Ill try to stack her in the new pics(she doesn't hold still very well!) Thanks again!!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Road work. Trotting next to a bike. Of course, wait until she is more mature.

You are welcome.


----------

